# Looking for (approx) RGB equivalents for Gel colors



## JChenault

Anyone know where there are charts that define the Rosco, GAM, Apollo, and Lee colors into RGB?

I have found a source on line but it displays one gel color per page. I need to make a spreadsheet and the one per page is going to take forever.


----------



## Sony

Rosco R27 = Primary Red, R91 = Primary Green, R80 = Primary Blue

I don' know the other equivalents.


----------



## CrazyTechie

On derekleffew's website there is a reference chart that I have used before, it works rather well. Reference Documents


----------



## Grog12

JChenault said:


> Anyone know where there are charts that define the Rosco, GAM, Apollo, and Lee colors into RGB?
> 
> I have found a source on line but it displays one gel color per page. I need to make a spreadsheet and the one per page is going to take forever.


 The websites for all of these manufacturers have the RGB scales for all thier colors. If you're an IPhone user the Iswatch app is very handy for side by side comparisons.


----------



## jfetter

A long time ago, maybe 1992/93, I attempted to write a computer program to display gel colors to aid in selecting colors when designing shows. At the time, I called a few gel manufacturers and even talked to an engineer who explained Chromaticity to me. It ended up resulting in a fairly straight-forward math equation in my BASIC program and it had to do with colors changing based on intensity (and this being a way to overcome that factor). I wish I could remember it all, sadly I got side-tracked and never completed the program but I did have it working. I'm not sure if anyone has broken all the various gel colors down to RGB but at the time I was told that wasn't the way to go based on the fact intensity (and other factors) affected the final color. Understand Chromaticity and you'll be able to calculate colors at any intensity, or at least that's the conclusion I came to...

Jack


----------



## bishopthomas

I would also recommend iSwatch. Both RGB and CMY values, along with some other fun stuff.


----------



## kensmithld

bishopthomas said:


> I would also recommend iSwatch. Both RGB and CMY values, along with some other fun stuff.



Does anyone have a RGBA color conversion chart? All I see around the web are only RGB. 
Thanks.


----------



## MikeWood

kensmithld said:


> Does anyone have a RGBA color conversion chart? All I see around the web are only RGB.
> Thanks.


As a first approximation (which is all the charts are for anyway) set Amber to the same value as whichever is lower of Red and Green.

Mike


----------



## porkchop

Why Hello Mike. Welcome to the Booth. Are you the Mike Wood from Mike Wood Consulting, or are there two sources of information in the Austin area going by that name these days?


----------



## MikeWood

porkchop said:


> Why Hello Mike. Welcome to the Booth. Are you the Mike Wood from Mike Wood Consulting, or are there two sources of information in the Austin area going by that name these days?


Yep, that's me.


----------



## jlouisstahl

Here's what I've commonly found, because all the fixtures that use RGB values come from so many different manufacturers, your values differ from fixture to fixture from manufacturer to manufacturer. Lets use an LED PAR for example. One manufacturer will produce a LED PAR that has a certain look for R @ 50 , G @ 36 , & B @ 72 (kind of a lavender, very pretty!) while another LED PAR that comes from another manufacturer has a slightly different look for those same values. Basically what that says is that the manufacturers who make your gels (rosco, lee, etc.), can give you the closest RGB values that will create that gel color, but it's simply impossible for them to compensate for the difference from fixture to fixture. My recommendation, use the values that they give you, but don't stop there. Manipulate them a little more to get the colors as close as possible. The iSwatch app is very good though.


----------



## Alex Potter

This is as far as I have gotten. The data is all sourced from Rosco's website. It has about 900 gels with color names and hex values. The hex values can be easily converted into RGB decimal values. 

I am missing a lot of the Lee values, so if anyone sees anything close to a representation of them on the internet in color, I can grab the information off the website.


----------



## derekleffew

Alex Potter said:


> I am missing a lot of the Lee values, so if anyone sees anything close to a representation of them on the internet in color, I can grab the information off the website.


Rosco's E-Colour is an exact copy of the Lee Filters line, so just use those values.

As referenced in post#3 above, http://www.derekleffew.com/referencedocumentsandwebsites/AllGels2-RGB.xls?attredirects=0 originally came from, IIRC, someone from Color Kinetics. I just made the spreadsheet more user-friendly.


----------



## Alex Potter

The referenced one seems to only have the ones they state in the conversion charts - is that correct? Attached is an export of all 907 gels referenced on https://www.rosco.com/mycolor/mycolor.cfm that I got by parsing through the html on the page. 

It only has the Gel # and the Hex value for the color, but it should be able to supplement the ones that yours doesn't include like some of the common gam colors.


----------



## Ben Dickmann

When we launched the Ovation C-640FC, we added a "virtual color wheel", I sat in our lab for about a week working with the fixture and a 650W Cyc Cell and some Rosco Gel and a spectrometer to match the X/Y values as close as possible. The colors we selected were based on input from attendees at USITT a couple years ago, and a couple other places. These are specific to our fixture and the wavelength of LEDs we use, which if you are looking for exact matches may mean that your "recipe" will vary from fixture model to model because of different LEDs being used.

So, this may be some help, it may not...It's actually for an RGBAW mix.


----------



## Dionysus

*gasp* you are missing some Roscolux colours... R03, R05 for instance. ;P how is that possible? lol
And of course Ben is right that RGB or RGBAW or whatnaught values will vary by fixture, etc.

However this could indeed be a handy thing for people indeed. Thankfully consoles like the ION have all the normal GEL selections included in them which is great.


----------



## Ben Dickmann

"You can't save them all Hasselhoff!" (R03 is in there  )
I had to limit the number we used to still make it a DMX channel for one of the personalities. The problem I've found with Console references is that no one has an algorithm that uses white or amber or both in a way that I like...YMMV


----------

